# TV loses signal...can't figure it out



## Dansean (Apr 2, 2009)

This is my first post...I cannot find a solution.

I have an HKTS 15 system from Harman Kardon with a Time Warner cable DVR box and a Sharp LCD TV. The Harman system has the AVR 146 receiver with the DVD 38 player.

Note that everything goes thru the receiver. 

When watching TV, the tv signal (picture and sound) goes off momentarily for about 1-5 seconds. I cannot recall if this happens when watching a DVD. This problem occurs sometimes more than other times.

Any ideas or solutions??

thanks


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Lucky for you I work for Time Warner Cable!

Do this: Turn the DVR off and have the TV on the input you usually use for the DVR. Press and hold the SELECT button on the front right side. After a few seconds a small icon that looks like an envelope will show up on the display. Press the info button. What are the numbers for the tuner? A value of + or -Db is listed there. Is it within 10 in either way?


----------



## Dansean (Apr 2, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the response.

I turned the TV on and turned the DVR/cable box off (the time still displays and so does the 720p).
I pushed "select", waited and the enveloped flashed/appeared. I pushed "info" as you instructed and nothing happens. No data appears as you needed.

A side note: last night watching tv, the signal was lost momentarily.

How does one eliminate the possibility thats not the audio receiver malfunctioning and its the DVR cable box? Could it be the TV itself, or unlikely?

By the way, on the receiver, I can option to have the tv audio put thru the receiver 5.1 surround sound speaker system. If the tv then loses signal, would this tell any more symptoms? 

I hate to bombard you...thanks for your response so far. Much appreciated.


----------

